# Short circuiting Digimax s800 HELP!



## ClickHere (Sep 18, 2010)

Hello, I've run into a little trouble with my Samsung Digimax s800, I got it a few years back and it worked fine, but we moved house and it was put away - with batteries still in, now when I try to use it, it makes a faint crackling noise and then shuts off, no lights or anything of the sort appear, just the noise, so I think that the batteries have messed up the solder in the circuits I was wandering if anyone knew how to go about fixing this problem, I've considered taking it apart and finding the loose solder but I'm not great with electrics and would probably do more damage. I also thought about heating it, to reset the solder, but I figured that was also a bad idea.
If anyone knows how to fix it it will be most appreciated;
Thanks a lot 
Luke.


----------



## Garbz (Sep 18, 2010)

If it's under warranty take it back, if not it's a throwaway or give it to someone who's experienced.

Don't heat it. You'll need about 250 degC minimum to reflow soldier and you can't do that while it's still assembled or many of the very sensitive mechanical components as well as the case and LCD would melt into a small puddle. 

Also don't open it if you're not experienced. Cameras with flashes have large capacitors in the grip. These are usually 330V and can cut your life prematurely short if you don't know what you're doing. 

I've tried to fix several small cameras in the past. Never successfully. The components are not something you can resolder and there's a good chance that the fault is completely fatal like a crack in the circuit board or something like that.


----------



## ClickHere (Sep 19, 2010)

Oh  Thanks, I'll take it into a repair shop then. Thanks for your advice


----------

